# Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder



## Roter Piranha (18. November 2016)

Wieviel Stunden halten in der Regel 4 Takt einspritzer suzuki aussenborder motoren ? 
Lohnt es sich einen Motor zu kaufen der erst 2 Jahre alt ist, aber schon 1300 std gelaufen hat . 
Vom Händler mit 1 Jahr Garantie .


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Wieviel Stunden halten in der Regel 4 Takt einspritzer suzuki aussenborder motoren ?
> Lohnt es sich einen Motor zu kaufen der erst 2 Jahre alt ist, aber schon 1300 std gelaufen hat .
> Vom Händler mit 1 Jahr Garantie .


Sorry, will dich nicht angreifen, aber ich denke um eine Antwort zu erhalten, solltest du nähere Angaben machen.
Ein 3 PS Motor hält sicher nicht so lange wie ein 250 PS Motor.
Ich interessier mich auch dafür, denn bei mir steht Ende nächsten Jahres auch einer an.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Ich wäre da sehr Vorsichtig. Der müsste jeden Tag, wenn man 730 Tage (zwei Jahre) nimmt, fast 1,8 Stunden gefahren worden sein. Auf deutsch die Kiste ist durchgeritten worden vom allerfeinsten. Womöglich noch von einem Vermieter. Und wenn ich sehe, wie manche Leute die Motoren unseres hiesigen Bootsvermieters  maltretiert haben, dann lass liebe die Finger davon. 
 Aber die Aussage, das so ein kleiner Motor nicht solange hält wie ein Großer, halte ich für sehr gewagt. Mein alter zweieinhalber Zweitakter ist über 22 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch wie geschmiert. Mein Nachbar hat in der selben Zeit drei Motore verschlissen. Alles ein Frage der Pflege.


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Ist ein 70 ps von bj 14. Saß hinter einem trollingsboot und wurde die meiste Zeit im Standgas bewegt.


----------



## Mike-B. (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Ich würde das wie beim Auto sehen! Wenn er Checkheft-gepflegt ist spricht nichts dagegen! Ist halt ein Langstreckenmotor! Ist ja grundsätzlich nicht schlechtes! Kaum Kaltstarts, immer betriebswarm und wenn wirklich Trollingmotor wahrscheinlich immer unterer bis mittlerer Drehzahlbereich! Den mußt du nur wahrscheinlich erstmal wieder an höhere Drehzahlen gewöhnen! ;-)

Währe mir auf jeden Fall lieber als mancher anderer Motor der Kollegen die Beispielsweise öfter in Holland zu beobachten sind! Die erst mit E-Motor 2 Stunden die Buhnen abfischen und dann ohne Warmlauf direkt nach dem Anlassen auf Vollgas gehen und zum nächsten Spot fliegen!


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Motor hat auch trollmode Funktion, also alles soweit glaubwürdig.  Ob checkheft weiss ich nicht,aber man kann ja zb den Motor auslesen und da steht doch schon wie lange er in welcher Drehzahl lief.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mein alter zweieinhalber Zweitakter ist über 22 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch wie geschmiert. Mein Nachbar hat in der selben Zeit drei Motore verschlissen. Alles ein Frage der Pflege.


Logisch, ich meine bei gleicher Pflege.:vik:


Roter Piranha schrieb:


> aber man kann ja  zb den Motor auslesen und da steht doch schon wie lange er in welcher  Drehzahl lief.


Ich glaube nicht das man die Drehzahl und Stunden die gefahren wurde auslesen kann. #c Das wäre natürlich super.


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Doch das geht. Siehe zb den Motor bei ebay 262686700848. 
Kann kein link einfügen #c


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Ist auch ne Preisfrage. Wenn der jetzt nur ca. 2500 € kostet +  - ,dann ist das schon ok. Ich glaube schon, dass gerade die Leute die Trolling machen auf Ihre Motoren achten, so ein Motor ist sofern man keinen Notmotor dabei hat auch ne Lebensversicherung. 1300 Std. ist schon ne Hausnummer, wenn aber Wartung usw. eingehalten wurden, dürfte das für den Motor kein Problem sein. Wenn das alles stimmt Preis/Wartung würde ich zugreifen. 1 Jahr Garantie hast ja auch noch.


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

2500 Euro würde ich sofort und ich denke jeder zahlen . Aber dafür bekommt man keinen 2 Jahre alten Motor.  Der kostet ca 5500 ganz genau weiß ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Doch das geht. Siehe zb den Motor bei ebay 262686700848.
> Kann kein link einfügen #c


Na denn. 
Ist aber ein 50 PS und nicht der 70er.
Aber ich finde den Preis noch recht hoch für die Laufleiszung. Vom Bj. her ist der Preis inOrdnung. Ich hatte dieses Jahr in Holland nach einem neuen 90 PS gefragt, der sollte 8300.- Euro kosten. Als Alternative war ein 70 PS aufgeführt mit knapp 6?00.- Euro.


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Das hört sich interessant an mit neu um 6000 Euro. Hier kostet der 70er 9000 Euro.


----------



## Aal_Willi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Holland nach einem neuen 90 PS gefragt, der sollte 8300.- Euro kosten. Als Alternative war ein 70 PS aufgeführt mit knapp 6?00.- Euro.



Es gibt in Holland und auch sonst wo keinen neuen 70 PS AB 
für knapp 6000,- 
Da erinnerst Du Dich nicht richtig.

|wavey:


----------



## Frank aus Lev (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Es gibt in Holland und auch sonst wo keinen neuen 70 PS AB
> für knapp 6000,-
> Da erinnerst Du Dich nicht richtig.
> 
> |wavey:


Sorry ich hätte das knapp weg lassen sollen. Es waren 6?00.- Euro neu, zzgl. 350.- € Einbau.Ob das jetzt 6 300.- oder 6 800.- waren, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, deswegen hatte ich das ? in den 6 ?00.-. Die 70er haben mich nicht so interessiert, weil ich einen 90er haben will. Aber es waren neue Motoren allerdings aus Herstellung  2015.

Bevor ihr fragt, die Adresse gebe ich hier erstmal nicht raus, ich muss erst schauen wie ich weiter komme. 

Und außerdem geht es hier ja nicht um meine Quellen, ich habe lediglich gesagt das ich den Preis für einen 50 PS Motor recht hoch finde _*bei dieser Laufleistung*_.
Der größte Teil der Zeit von diesem Motor wurde zwischen, wurde zwischen 2000 und 3000 Umdrehungen gefahren. Was in Ordnung ist, aber nicht für Trolling spricht.
Ich habe derzeit einen 75 PS 2 Takter, wenn ich in dem Drehzahlbereich fahre, erreiche ich auf jeden Fall Geschwindigkeiten* bis* über 30 Km/h (jetzt nicht wieder genau drauf fest nageln), da müssen die Fische sich aber beeilen um den Köder zu bekommen.|supergri


----------



## Roter Piranha (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Der 50 er ist nicht der gemeinte Motor,er sollte dir nur zeigen das man die Motoren so auslesen kann !!!!!
Die Adresse könntest du mir mal per pn schicken,wenn du eh kein Interesse am 70er hast,ist es doch egal.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

O.k, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden mit dem Link.

Sorry, momentan kann ich dir keine weitere Info darüber geben, ich muss erst wissen wie ich weiter verfahre mit meinem Motor.

Am Telefon, Internet oder e.Mail bekommst du auch andere Preise. Ich bin direkt vor Ort gewesen und er sagte mir halt, dass ich damit nicht hausieren soll. Aber wenn ich Bescheid weiß wie es bei mir weiter geht und du bis dahin noch nichts hast, kann ich dich gerne noch mal anschreiben.


----------



## Roter Piranha (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Ja das wäre nicht schlecht. Ab ende Januar bräuchte ich dann einen Motor.  Eielt quasi nicht so.


----------



## mlkzander (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

na für einen ahnungslosen hast du wenigstens den besten preis

hoffentlich fällst du nicht auf die schnauze


----------



## Chips (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Habe mir letztes Jahr einen 70 PS Suzuki gekauft und incl. Montage (350€) und Trollingfunktion beim Händler (Boote Raschke) ca. 8700€ gezahlt.

Und das war das günstigste (Komplett)Angebot, andere händler wollten bis zu 800€ für die Montage,

Chips


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Ja das wäre nicht schlecht. Ab ende Januar bräuchte ich dann einen Motor.  Eielt quasi nicht so.



Dann behalte mal schön den fallenden Euro im Auge, bei einigen Händlern (sogar sehr grossen) sind die Preise schon angezogen worden und zwar saftig.

Am besten mal bei Stockmann anrufen, ob die noch einen 50er Merc für 5500 besorgen können, das wäre besser als irgendeine gebrauchte Gurke zu kaufen.

Die Träume mit Holland und dem 70er vergiss schnell.

Gruss


----------



## Roter Piranha (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Mit mercury bin ich durch.  Egal ob 2 oder 4 Takt. Nur Ärger mit gehabt. Fahre seit 2 jahren an meinem kajütboot einen 90er suzuki df und der läuft tadellos, nun hab ich mein schlauchboot verkauft,und will mir jetzt noch ein rib holen, ja 70 ps muss es nicht unbedingt sein,war halt erst intetessant der motor.Jetzt aber mal ganz abgesehen von den Preisen,kann denn mal einer was zur Lebenserwartung was schreiben wenn er gewerblich genutzt wurde,und privat genutzt wurde.  Im ganz normalen Betrieb ab und zu Öl Wechsel wie es halt die meisten mit der Wartung so handhaben. So billig wie geht,einiges selber machen.


----------



## zokker (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Kumpel hat einen 80 PS Yamaha, das Boot wird auch vermietet. Der ist  rund 800 BH im Salzwasser gelaufen und jetzt nochmal rund 100 BH in  Süßwasser. Der Motor läuft wie Biene, wie neu.

Mein 40 PS Selva hat jetzt knapp 600 BH runter und läuft auch wie neu. 

Wartungen sind immer selber gemacht worden. Ist ja auch nix bei. 

An  meinem zB, wird alle 2 Jahre das Motoröl gewechselt, Getriebeöl  jährlich kontrolliert und auch alle 2 Jahre gewechselt. Ölfilter wurde  bis jetzt erst einmal gewechselt. Ansonsten wird nur getauscht was  defekt ist, bisher noch nichts. Impeller ist bei mir immer noch der Originale drin.

Ich hätte kein Problem mit 1300 BH bei Suzuki (hatte ich auch schon) oder Yamaha.

Und das mit den Ami-Motoren hast du sehr gut erkannt.

Gruß ...


----------



## Chef XXX (20. November 2016)

Moin Roter Piranha,

wir sind in Norwegen Aussenborder gefahren, mit mehr als 6000 Betriebsstunden.Davon sind sehr viele Stunden im Leerlauf entstanden,da die Boote mit einem Radar ausgerüstet waren und das sehr stark die Batterien belastet.Waren alles Honda Aussenborder (130Ps 4-Zylinder).Werden aber nach und nach durch Suzuki ersetzt.Motoren wurden vor Ort regelmäßig gewartet.Der Mechaniker sagte das sie bis zu 10.000 Stunden schaffen.
Motoren wurden einmal die Woche mit Süsswasser gespült.
Ich hätte mit den 1300 Betriebstunden keine Probleme,da sie hauptsächlich beim Trolling entanden sein sollen.Wenn man ein Tag Schlepp angelt sind das 8-10 Stunden. Das summiert sich sehr schnell.Besser als wenn der Motor  dauernd mit hohen Drehzahlen gefahren wäre.Dann wäre der Verschleiss viel größer.
Der Händler kann den Motor auslesen und dir zeigen wieviel Stunden der Motor in den verschieden Drehzahlbereichen gelaufen ist. Es muss sich auf jedenfall preislich lohnen ,sonst würde ich auch zum Neuen tendieren.Lass dir mal ein paar Angebote machen.Im Winter fallen die Preise.
Ich würde mich nicht auf Suzuki versteifen.Finde Yamaha und Honda auch sehr gut. Du solltest danach entscheiden,was dein Händler vor Ort reapariert.

Gruß Eric


----------



## Roter Piranha (20. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Das ist doch ne gute Antwort. Suzuki Händler nur 10 min  entfernt, yamaha ist auch gut.  Honda finde ich optisch nicht so doll. Auch wenn Technik ok ist,optisch nicht mein Ding :q


----------



## WalKo (20. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Meiner Meinung nach ist Optik das ziemlich unwichtigste am Außenborder. Verbrauch, Lautstärke, Reparaturanfälligkeit, Wartungsintensität sind mir wichtiger.
Habe deswegen einen Honda, wenn auch nur 20ps.
Die Honda Preise sind aber auch nicht ohne.
Aber man sollte sich immer auch das Model nach gewünschter Leistung anschauen da die oft in zwei stärken ziemlich baugleich sind. Kann von einem Hersteller bei gleicher Leistung kleiner und billiger sein als vom anderen.   

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Roter Piranha (20. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Suzuki baut schon sehr kompakt und die Motoren sind schon leichter wie bei gleicher grösse bei anderen Herstellern. Optik ist für mich schon wichtig, baue mir ja auch keine hässlichen felgen auf s Auto.  Verbrauch total uninteressant, da ich nie mehr wie 100 l sprit durch jage pro Saison. Da ist mir ein anderer Motor der 0,5l weniger brauch die Std völlig egal.  Aber es geht hier um Haltbarkeit BH  
Die 100 l waren jetzt an meinem ex 4,7 m schlauchboot mit einem yamaha 40ps 2 takt gemessen.


----------



## WalKo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Wie schon geschrieben kommt immer auf die Stärke an. 
Bei 40PS ist der Yamaha leichter als der Suzuki. 
Bei 25/30 PS ist der Yamaha viel schwerer, weil fast Baugleich mit dem 40PS. Der 40PS Suzuki ist wieder fast baugleich bis 60PS, deswegen bei 50 und  60Ps leichter als Yamaha. 
Bei 70PS ist aber wieder Yamaha viel leichter usw.
Deswegen sollte man immer Außenborder mit der gewünschten Stärke vergleichen und sich nicht auf eine Marke versteifen. 
Verbrauch ist mir auch nicht so wichtig, aber Lautstärke die von Motor zu Motor ziemlich Große Unterschiede haben kann. Wartung ist auch so eine Sache.
Ein 2-Takt Evinrude 30ps ist 3 jahre oder 300Betriebstunden wartungsfrei.
Einwintern macht er von alleine braucht nur ein Signal  mit dem Zündschlüßel.
So steht es  zumindest im Test. Ist eine feine Sache oder?  

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## cohosalmon (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Bin ein bisschen erstaunt, dass viele hier Trolling-Betriebsstunden als harmlos einstufen. Hier in BC haben wir jeden Herbst viele Fishing Lodge Lease Returns im Angebot 70-115 PS die trotz nur 2-3 Jahre schon 1000-2000h auf dem Buckel haben weil als Schleppmotor benutzt an den Lodgebooten. Hier heisst es Vorsicht, das stundenlange Schleppen laesst den Motor nicht auf volle Temperatur bringen, unvollstaendige Verbrennung verursacht dann Ablagerungen - ist nicht gut fuer die Motoren. Daher haben solche Return AB keinen guten Ruf hier. Mein Yamaha Mechaniker sagt man soll jeden AB ruhig hin und wieder voll ausfahren, besonders wenn er lange untertourig lief. Hier im Salzwasser kann man im Schnitt bis zu 3000h aus einem Suzi, Yammi oder Honda herauskriegen. Danach ist wohl jede extra Tour ein Bonus. Hier auf dem Pazifik geht da keiner grosses Risiko und erneuert den Motor lieber bevor er auf dem Meer abstirbt mit evtl. unangenehmen Folgen. Daher hoert man nicht viel von AB ueber 3000h.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Bin ein bisschen erstaunt, dass viele hier Trolling-Betriebsstunden als harmlos einstufen. Hier in BC haben wir jeden Herbst viele Fishing Lodge Lease Returns im Angebot 70-115 PS die trotz nur 2-3 Jahre schon 1000-2000h auf dem Buckel haben weil als Schleppmotor benutzt an den Lodgebooten. Hier heisst es Vorsicht, das stundenlange Schleppen laesst den Motor nicht auf volle Temperatur bringen, unvollstaendige Verbrennung verursacht dann Ablagerungen - ist nicht gut fuer die Motoren. Daher haben solche Return AB keinen guten Ruf hier. *Mein Yamaha Mechaniker sagt man soll jeden AB ruhig hin und wieder voll ausfahren, besonders wenn er lange untertourig lief.* Hier im Salzwasser kann man im Schnitt bis zu 3000h aus einem Suzi, Yammi oder Honda herauskriegen. Danach ist wohl jede extra Tour ein Bonus. Hier auf dem Pazifik geht da keiner grosses Risiko und erneuert den Motor lieber bevor er auf dem Meer abstirbt mit evtl. unangenehmen Folgen. Daher hoert man nicht viel von AB ueber 3000h.



Denke genau so was wird gemacht, denn man muss vom lachsschleppen usw. ja auch wieder zum Hafen kommen und Morgens erst mal zu den Fanggründen. Und da Trollinggäste keine Bootsfahrt gebucht haben, wird dies eben schnellstmöglich von statten gehen-HEBEL auf den TISCH!


----------



## cohosalmon (28. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Wahrscheinlich. Frage ist halt nur ob 30h Fahrtzeit 2000h untertourige Schleppfahrt ausgleichen. Ich denke es tut einem Motor besser wenn er gleichmaessig ueber den ganzen Drehzahlbereich genutzt wird.


----------



## Hohensinn (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wie lange hält ein 4 takter aussenborder*

Es kommt schon auf das Fahrgebiet an wo man Trolling betreibt. Vor Rügen bedeutet das in der Früh ca. 30-45 min raus und am Abend wieder rein, dazwischen ca. 8Std. Trolling! Bedeutet ca. 20 % der Stunden werden mit etwas Gas gefahren!


----------

